# Deckkraft-Berechnungen



## lisali (11. September 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

für meine Prüfung muss ich z.B. folgendes können:

Gegeben:

RGB Deckkraft 30%  - gelb
RGB Deckkraft 60% - cyan
RGB Keine Deckk. - rot

a) Welche Farbe würde bei den 3 Ebenen entstehen?
b) Welchen Wert müsste man eingeben, damit alle 3 Ebenen gleichwertig sichtbar wären? (mathematisch bestimmen)

Kann mir jemand helfen?

LG,

Lisa


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (11. September 2010)

Hi,
also da würde jetzt ein Türkis rauskommen. Aber es ist eigentlich eine dumme Frage, Farben über Namen beschreiben zu müssen. Der Farbton ist dann nämlich relativ von der Vorstellung abhängig. Unteranderem werden ja deshalb auch Farben in Zahlen angegeben.
Die zweite Frage verstehe ich nicht so wirklich. Was soll da am Schluss rauskomen?

Viele Grüße


----------



## Martin Schaefer (11. September 2010)

... und selbst wenn die Farben mit Zahlenwerten angegeben wären, dann hinge es immrnoch davon ab, in welcher Reihenfolge die Ebenen übereinanderliegen.

Die zweite Frage verstehe ich auch nicht. Irgendwas ist entweder an der Fragestellung faul, oder wir haben nicht alle nötigen Informationen.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Dr Dau (11. September 2010)

Hallo!

Das scheint mir eine Fangfrage zu sein.

Zu a: Rot ohne Deckkraft wirkt sich natürlich auch nicht auf die Färbung aus. 
Bleibt also Gelb und Cyan.
Welche Farbe dabei rauskommt, hängt von weiteren Faktoren ab:
1: welche Farbe hat der Hintergrund?
Wenn er neutralweiss ist, wirkt er sich nicht auf die Färbung aus.
Ist er hingegen etwas gelblich (trifft z.B. auf einige Papiersorten zu), dann erhöht sich auch der Gesamtwert für Gelb.
2: macht es einen Unterschied ob zuerst Gelb oder Cyan angelegt wird.
Wenn die 1. Farbe Gelb ist, dann ist das Ergebnis Türkis.
Ist jedoch Cyan die 1. Farbe, dann ist es eher ein sanftes Grün.

Zu b: hier steckt die nächste Gemeinheit.
Wenn Rot auch sichtbar sein soll, was der Frage nach den Anschein hat, dann musst Du die Gesamtdeckkraft durch die Anzahl der Farben dividieren.
Bei einer Gesamtdeckkraft von 100% sind es also rund 33,33% pro Farbe.
Das Ergebnis wäre dann ein Braunton (ich würde es eher als "Altkupfer" bezeichnen).
Ist natürlich auch wieder eine Frage dessen in welcher Reihenfolge die Farben angelegt werden (ich bin jetzt einfach mal nach Deiner Farbauflistung (Gelb/Cyan/Rot) gegangen).
Wenn die Gesamtdeckkraft weniger als 100% beträgt, dann wirkt sich eine evtl. vorhandene Hintergrundfarbe hier auch deutlich auf das Ergebnis aus.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (11. September 2010)

Hi,


> ... und selbst wenn die Farben mit Zahlenwerten angegeben wären, dann hinge es immrnoch davon ab, in welcher Reihenfolge die Ebenen übereinanderliegen


Da hast du recht, ich hab hier ein wenig Äpfel mit Birnen verglichen.
Ich bin jetzt davon ausgegangen dass diese in der Reihenfolge wie beschrieben übereinanderliegen. Ansonsten wäre es ein Hellblau mit grünlichem Charakter.

Grüße


----------



## lisali (13. September 2010)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:


> Hallo!
> 
> Das scheint mir eine Fangfrage zu sein.
> 
> ...


 


Dr Dau hat gesagt.:


> Hallo!
> 
> Das scheint mir eine Fangfrage zu sein.
> 
> ...


 
Zu a, 1.: Es soll sich grundlegend um die Darstellung der Ergebnis-Farbe in Photoshop handeln.
Zu a, 2.: Meine Reihenfolge soll ebenfalls die Ebenen-Reihenfolge darstellen. Also wäre gelb Ebene 1.

Zu b: Ich glaube, dasss eine Angabe in Hexadezimal-Code abverlangt wurde. Es handelt sich bei meiner Aufgabe nicht um eine 1:1 Kopie der Frage.

Mir ist eigentlich nur wichtig wie ich grundlegend an solche Farb-Fragen rangehen könnte, wenn wir diese Prüfung nur auf Papier und natürlich ohne PC schreiben müssen. Sollte ich da wirklich auswendig lernen müssen welche Farbe mit einer andere was für eine Farbe ergibt?

Im Übrigen sollen wir auch dann jeweile Blendungsmodi lernen. Also, ob "Farbe" oder was es da noch alles gibt.


Liebe Grüße,

Lisa


----------



## chmee (13. September 2010)

Als ich es das erste Mal gelesen hab, war ich natürlich verblüfft, dass im RGB-Modus mit den Primärfarben des CMYK-Modus gearbeitet werden soll (Celb,Cyan). Macht die Sache spannend. Wenn man (abseits von Photoshop) davon ausgeht, dass RGB der additive Farbraum ist, ist es demnach unerheblich, welche die erste Ebene ist, denn Mathe-Grundregeln sagen uns ja A+B=B+A (Kommutativgesetz der Addition). Nun, Cyan in RGB abgebildet ist #00FFFF (0,255,255) und Gelb #FFFF00 (255,255,0).

(In Photoshop würde ich für die Additive natürlich schwarz (0,0,0) nehmen ABER für eine "richtige" Addition müsste man die Calculations nehmen und nicht die Ebenenmodi) Somit ergäbe sich aus der ersten Frage: 30% Gelb + 60% Cyan = (77,77,0) + (0,154,154) = (77,230,154) = #4DE69A

und aus Frage b werd ich nicht wirklich schlau. Was heisst gleichwertig?

mfg chmee


----------

